# The Mandela Effect



## debodun (Sep 30, 2020)

The *Mandela effect* is an unusual phenomenon where a large group of people remember something differently than how it occurred. Take the online quiz to test your memory about TV shows or characters.

https://www.metv.com/quiz/does-your-memory-suffer-from-the-mandela-effect

I got 7 out of 10 right.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

I got 8 out of 10... never heard of the Berenstain /berenstein bears ..or Mr Rogers


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)

3/10


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2020)

3 0ut of 10 !


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

2 out of 10.   Not culturally correct for my part of the world.


----------

